
Stories about Maps on the first iPhone and the partnership with Google [video] - Austin_Conlon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xImAMe32Itg&feature=youtu.be&t=10426
======
Austin_Conlon
Also here's the part of the interview on Apple's decision to do their own
mapping service which started in 2009:
[https://youtu.be/ukTAAz5TfnY?t=7854](https://youtu.be/ukTAAz5TfnY?t=7854).

